# Spring Bear Hunt



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I headed North last May in hopes of putting down a good black bear. Sat in a blind for the first couple days, until a very large bear busted me from 80 yards away. So, I decided to set up a tree stand. I sat in that tree, 40 feet up, for over 20 hours (over several days) before the guy in the pics below walked in. Dropped him with one solid shot. No trophy, but definitely worth spending the money for the tag.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm Jealous... I still have an Idaho bear tag burning a hole in my wallet... Congrats.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Me too! I hope to get back up in the fall.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what ya do with Boo Boo ...

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/23-humor/43657-helping-bear-cubs-out-literally.html#post455410


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome. congrats. cant wait to draw a bear tag myself.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Not a Trophy?! Ya got a freaking bear! Good for you. Have you ever tried bear steaks...some of them are not so good, but bear roasts are better than beef. Now that you got your first bear, you can be picky or help someone else get their first bear.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank longbow. I was pretty happy with him. 

And you are right. Bear steaks are only so-so, but bear roasts are hands-down better than beef. I'm still waiting to get the meat back, but once I do, we will be doing a bear-be-que.


----------

